# York,PA



## f250guy (Nov 10, 2010)

I have f250 with 7.5 western and salter looking for some extra work.


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Please email me at [email protected] to discuss rates and availability if you are still interested.


----------

